# Partnership contest (2 Viewers)



## KatPC (Yesterday at 7:02 PM)

Hi everyone.

This has been on my mind for a while but wanted to gauge members views and thoughts about whether it is possible for a 'pair' to enter the LM challenge.

There are caveats for 'pairs' to enter but i think it can be fun for all. 

So the rules are: 
A member joins with another for a two month period where each takes it in turns to be the main writer and the other acts as the editor. Their stories will be submitted by the main writer and will be judged and scored but will not count towards the placing of the competition, so not to spoil it for others.

Eg.
Say I joined with @KeganThompson  for this months challenge and Kegan writes the story. Kegan PMs me and we exchange views and ideas and I reply back with edit suggestions. Kegan is armed with specific feedback for the piece and submits the story. Note: Kegan is under no pressure to use the suggested edits i offered as Kegan maintains control of the story.

Since this is a two month trial, next month's challenge (I know it is the GM but let's pretend it is a normal LM challenge,) Kegan will act as my editor when I write a story and I am the main author.

For me I think it can encourage new writers to try something new and learn a lot from others. Having followed @VRanger and @PiP  writing collaboration it can really work and also help writers improve massively. The criteria that 'paired stories' cannot rank (but will be scored and reviewed) won't spoil the contest and there is not an obligation to pair up, people can still write by themselves! 

The fact that each pair takes it in turn to be the main writer and also an editor means both writers retain creative control but also act as support to each other for the greater good of the story. I see lots of positives and something that can be interesting and fun!

Would love to hear your views on this and if the powers above think it is doable.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## NajaNoir (Yesterday at 7:52 PM)

I might try this. It's funny, cause I was thinking sort of along those lines not too long ago.

I think it could be neat if our writers teamed up with our poet's. They'd discuss prompt and idea beforehand, get a feel for each other's view. Writer writes story and poet writes a poem about a specific part of the story, whatever intrigues them the most.

I was reading Alice In Wonderland recently and I just love the little poems here and there. Got me thinking, poems often enhance stories.

The poet would see story through their own eyes and skill set. But pair would work together on adjustments/editing for each. Not sure how this would work or if enough people would be interested. Nor do I understand how the creative control would work, hmm. Sounds more complicated as I'm writing, but since you posted this, I figure I'd throw it out there too.

Back to your specific idea. I think that anything that causes more people to participate in writing exercises, is a good thing.


----------



## KatPC (Today at 6:27 AM)

Poetry in writing is great ... but I'm really bad at poetry so you're idea sounds really fun.

In the latest LM Challenge one member incorporated funny poems into their story and I thought it was put a totally different slant and flavour to the prompt. Would you like to team up @NajaNoir ? Maybe we choose a prompt and brainstorm some ideas and I'll do a rough write and you write a poem in the story.


----------



## NajaNoir (Today at 5:04 PM)

To be clear, teaming up to write a story has always been something I feel uncomfortable with. Mostly because of the creative control issues that might arise, but also the loner aspect of it. I enjoy my lone experience. But your idea seems more like one writer looking out for another, like a glorified editor...that's different and why I think I can get behind it. I would love another set of eyes on one of my stories, for mistakes, plot holes, awkward structuring, but I'm much less receptive to changing plots and traits etc... Also, I like the thought of helping another in the same manner. 

My idea was just thrown out, because lately I've really been enjoying poetry. It seems to be everywhere I look, in everything I read, and sometimes I feel awed by it. I envy the poet's that are able to take me on their journey's with them. But, I can see where there would be hesitancy in sharing that creative "lone" spark, because as a storyteller, it's something I deeply cherish as well. I think here on these forums, many of us are here to stay and if we see something in another's writing we like, perhaps we can spark up that conversation with them.

Next month is the big LM challenge I believe, so I think a lot of us are going to be focusing on that. But, different challenges and exercises I think is something to keep in mind and brainstorm. And I'm definitely open to new ideas.


----------

